# 2-way with Dayton RS180?



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone know of a good 2-way kit or design using the Dayton Reference RS180 woofer? just 1 woofer is fine, I think MTM would be a little over budget. I am capable of building the crossover with detailed instruction but would also like to take a look at a kit including the Xover and tweeter if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

Would it make a good design to put a single 4 ohm RS180 in place of the dual 8 ohm drivers used in this design?

http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/dr-k-mtm/index.cfm


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

No, because the design is relying on the second driver for output to balance the frequency response. Also, having the MTM like that limits the vertical dispersion so less sound bounces off the floor and ceiling (comb filtering effects).

If you wanted to rework the crossover completely, it *might* work. But chances are, you would have to pad down the tweeter.

Also, there are subtle differences between the 4 Ohm and 8 Ohm driver that go beyond just impedance. The frequency response and resonance / breakup points are altered a bit too.

That's a popular kit at PE. Other than being tall for the second driver, it's pretty simple to build -- not a bad first project.

Good luck.


----------



## cstory (May 27, 2009)

Check out the Hiddenite kit from Selah Audio.

I built these speakers and they sound quite good for the money. A nice detailed sound with a surprisingly good tweeter. 

The kit inlcudes everything but the cabinet and it's a great way to get started with putting together your own system.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13154


----------



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I feel dumb for posting this thread now that I saw that other forum! 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Think of it this way - without asking here, you'd still not know about HTGuide's RS builds.
frank


----------

